# Applying Lime/Fertilizer Same Time



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am no-tilling Sorghum/Sudan into existing hay field as an experiment and due to time constraints and the ground being dry enough to get truck on is there an issue with applying both lime and fertilizer at same time. Have not come across any information on this particular question. I believe it's not recommended.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I think the damp lime would cause the fertilizer to cake up and probably have some volatility issues if urea based. We do apply lime and potash the same time in the fall on occasion if potash is really low. We have an agitator though


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Like hillside said, the moisture in the lime would probably cause the fertilizer to clump.

And, then the blending charge would probably kill you!. Figure it this way: You're putting on 1-3 tons/acre of lime and maybe 300 lbs of NPK/acre. That's a 2,000-6,000 to 300 ratio. Then there's the hauling to the blender, getting batches in and out of the blender, then moving it to the field--that's a lot of handling!

Can it be done? Probably. Is it worth it? Probably not.

Just thinking......

Ralph


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Are you talking about mixing the lime and fertilizer together, or making one pass over the field with fertilizer, the immediately following with lime? Like the others have said, compatibility of flow would be the concern.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

are you spreading or custom, my question would be how would you mix to make a uniform. I am looking into liquid lime and fertilizer if I can find someone to apply. Has anyone tried this product.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grq/d/bio-liquid-calcium-is-the/6633169803.html


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The idea to combine lime with fertilizer did not even cross my mind and does not sound like a good idea. I am referring to applying separately but within a week or so of each other.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> The idea to combine lime with fertilizer did not even cross my mind and does not sound like a good idea. I am referring to applying separately but within a week or so of each other.


Ahhh, yes. Communications is sharing AND understanding an idea!

Lime and fertilize in separate passes but at the same time frame. Do it all the time. When I am preparing a new field that is low PH, I will lime it, apply pre-plant (build-up) fertilizer, then disc 2 or more passes to mix everything up.

My thinking: Lime and potash only move 1/8 to 1/4" through the soil each year. By incorporating the lime and fertilizer, I speed up the migration several years.

Ralph


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> The idea to combine lime with fertilizer did not even cross my mind and does not sound like a good idea. I am referring to applying separately but within a week or so of each other.


Here we do it at the same time, and I've done it this way for several years until I had a lime truck come out because my needs were too great. At my coop they dump all the fertilizer into a hopper based on weight of each ingredient, then it gets mixed and dumped via an overhead auger into your buggy (or the buggy I rent from them for $30), so the mixing was never an issue. Caking was never an issue for me too, but it could also be due to the type of lime being used.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We have been spreading lime ash mix with composted fertilizer for a few years now with excellent result. Its very simple really. We use a manure spreader load the compost then top with lime ash. Have calculated the mix (give or take) depending on soil samples. The results are dead on, PH is on the money and yields are up.

We have also incorporated frost seeding followed with a chain harrow. We do this after the spreading.

Now granted this is the most economical way we have found to tend to our ground for the size of our operation. On the flip side, some of our fields are just to far away to hall small loads in a spreader. For these fields we hire lime and fertilizer out as needed.

Cheers,


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> Here we do it at the same time, and I've done it this way for several years until I had a lime truck come out because my needs were too great. At my coop they dump all the fertilizer into a hopper based on weight of each ingredient, then it gets mixed and dumped via an overhead auger into your buggy (or the buggy I rent from them for $30), so the mixing was never an issue. Caking was never an issue for me too, but it could also be due to the type of lime being used.


Are you using pelleted lime? I have used that several times but it is priced much higher


----------

